# I Saw You



## Azrael Keeper of Souls (Aug 2, 2008)

I saw you standing there, basking in the moonlight, it’s radiant glow outlining your startling features and enhancing your overall beauty.  You looked at me and smiled.  My heart stood still, my breath caught in my throat.  My mind asked if you were an angel, my mouth asked nothing, for it had ceased to work. You stood there staring, wondering if I was going to say anything. And like a guy, I said something that made you upset.

  I see you in my mind.  The breathless image keeps me going.  I held on to you, fearing to let go.  Your soft skin beneath my fingers, the sweet smell of your hair filled my nose.  You looked at me with those lovely eyes, asking me to let you go, but never once attempted to leave.  Your eyes are pools of emotion, filled with joy, excitement, and youth.  I look into them and envy you.

  I wish to see you soon.  No more can I stand by and watch you blossom into something more than a woman.  I wish to be with you, to hold and to cuddle with you.  I want to take you to the movies, out dancing, or just back to my place for some pizza rolls.  Cheesy, I know, but I feel depraved without you, like something has torm me asunder.  Let me hold you, let me look into those eyes again. Please?


----------



## Azrael Keeper of Souls (Aug 2, 2008)

Oops, should have posted in poetry or something similar, instead put it in Non-fiction.  Appreciate any feedback. Sorry for the trouble of puting it in the wrong place.


----------

